# Lake Seminole



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Has anyone been bream or catfishing at lake seminole lately? I'm going saturday morning, and our catawba worms need thinnin.:yes: We're putting out a trot line when we get there and then goin bream fishing. I know last year about this time they were biting pretty good and was wondering if any body had been lately?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iv been south on the Apalachicola..did pretty well


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Well thanks to the weatherman lol we didn't go. It was supposed to rain saturday, so friday we decided to save the gas and go another time. Then saturday i wake up and it's one of the prettier days we have had in awhile. Anywho May the 27 & 28 me and some friends are getting in that flathead tourney on the Apalachicola. Are you getting in that tourney Cathunter?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Skiff89JR: I have a copy of 5/13/11 "Outdoors Focus" (Talh newspaper). It does not report on Seminole but on Talquin is says great catches of largemouth. Best catches coming from creek channels and main lake ledges. Also bream action excellent all over the lake. New or full moon is best time. Huge shellcrackers in 4-6 ft water on live wigglers. Crappie fishing not good.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Talquin is what i would consider my home lake and crappie fishing is what i know and do best; however, i still have a lot to learn. I figured the crappie would get lock jaw in all this hot weather and climate change, but it won't be too long before they up in little river by the eagles nest. Next fall needs to hurry up so i can get my long lining rigs back out.
Thanx for the report fishwalton!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Talquin crappie*

I have fished Talquin twice but up the river. Caught some nice bream, but it's been years since I have been over there. It's famous for bass and crappie as is Seminole. Next week I hope to fish Jackon for a couple of days while visiting sister. There is a boat ramp about a minute from her house. 

I'm active on crappie.com, the Louisiana thread, and they are still getting excellent catches of "sac-a-lait" over there. Crappie fishing is very popular in cajun country as well as all over the state and this seems to be year-round. They have jig fishing down pat. I just got into crappie this past winter so have a lot to learn, especially for this time of year.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm on crappie.com as well, but since i'm only 17 they won't let me post yet. There is a lot of knowledge on that website from guys that have been crappie fishing talquin for many years( lightwire hooker, rawhide, TNT, and drill instructor). Lightwire hooker is the guy that makes lightwire hooks that can be bought online or at the lake talquin lodge. I HIGHLY recommend these hooks, they are great and very durable through the "lumber yard" at talquin. My dad is skiff89 on there and we are usually on the georgia or florida thread. I'm no expert crappie fisherman, but i've have learned a lot the past few years. If you have any questions about it just message me anytime and i'd be happy to help you out if possible. When the fall roles around we should plan a saturday to meet up at talquin if your interested?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*hooks*

Thanks for the tip on hooks. I may stop at the lodge next week on the way to Talh from Panama City, and get a few. 
I'm signed up for a crappie fishing course at LSU in Baton Rouge next month. Instructor is renouned in Louisiana crappie fishing lore and makes special jig poles. It's not far from a huge Bass Pro Shop. :thumbup:
Headed to Holmes Creek below Vernon tomorrow morning.

Check out http://bigbluegill.com/groups FL Panhandle Bream Buster groups we just started. Join if you will


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I wish colleges around here had a crappie fishing course lol. B'n'M poles are really nice and southern pro and AWD grubs are what we use and bubble gum is our go to bait. The hot colors are always changing and it's a shot in the dark trying to find it. The guy at lake talquin lodge is always very happy to help he crappie fishes weekly. He's a part of the georgia slab masters and knows a lot about the lake.


----------

